# Look who got their fuzzie feeties!!!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lexi loves cuddling with her little fuzzy baby


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh how cute!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I can't see much in those photos. Really dark from my side.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Pretty big already.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So cute!!!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

How awesome!


----------

